# Mystery Gift



## KMew (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, so this has really been bothering me. In Diamond/Pearl, once you select Mystery Gift, one of the options that you can select is "Nintendo WFC."

What 'Mystery Gifts' can you get from Wi-Fi, and when can you? 

o_o;; I know that I probably sound stupid right now.


----------



## @lex (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, so far there's not been any events in which Nintendo has given Wonder Cards through the Mystery Gift, but it could happen later sometime. You know, maybe with Oak's Letter or the Azure Flute or something funny like that.

Then again, it might not happen at all.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 11, 2008)

Especially due to the Japanese glitch, although that would still not exclude the Azure Flute, as all Arceus still require either the Azure Flute or a cheat device


----------

